# Voodoo Juice vs. Tarantula.. what's the difference?



## FlyingOrangeDutchman (Oct 19, 2010)

I recently purchased Tarantula and Piranha for my organic soil grow. I was wondering what's the difference between Voodoo Juice and Tarantula I looked on the AN website and it basically says the same description for both with a few minor differences in wording. If anyone's used Voodoo juice, or even better incorporated it in with Tarantula and Piranha and noticed any difference please let me know before I decide to splurge 60$ on something I pretty much already have.


----------



## Btownbud (Oct 19, 2010)

basically i think they're all Endomycorrhizal bacteria, but just different kinds. different bacteria effect the soil in different ways. some will increase PH, some with lower it. i would think you would only need to use one, and finding the proper one to use would be the best.


----------



## dbkick (Oct 19, 2010)

forget those overpriced rootzone additives(although voodoo juice is good shit) and brew your own, earth worm casting , zho powder some form of carbs to awaken the bennies .a bucket, airstone and you're set.
Voodoo juice also has fungi, maybe this is the difference. if you want the whole story look at user heisenberg and see what he has to say , thats where I got the info and thanks again heisenberg.


----------



## WaxLiquidizer (Oct 25, 2010)

Go with "Great White" works the same has same stuff in it and saves you SHIT LOAD OF MONEY!!!!
AN line is great it's just you need to substitute some of their overpriced products for cheaper competitors


----------

